# Mental Health



## mcprengaman

This is a question about mental health services in general in South America if anyone knows. My husband and I are considering moving to South America and are going to basically pick the country that is the best fit for us based on our medical needs, among other things. But we are both bipolar and are wondering where we would have the best access to psychiatric medications and professionals. I know that it is very limited in general in South America, but where would be best?


----------



## warlock233

There are good doctors on every country in South America. The same medication you take at your home country will probably be available here. It just depends where you are.
The further you go from the big city centers, the hardest it will be to find them - and I imagine it works the same way in other places around the world.

The only problem I see is that these kind of mental illnesses are usually diagnosed/treated based on what you tell your doctor. There isn't something in your blood test that will determine what you have... Also, cultural aspects might influence the diagnose (e.g. normal and acceptable behavior here might be different than it is there) plus not speaking the local language (Spanish or Portuguese, depending on the country) might make things a bit difficult.
I don't think it would be easy to find a good psychiatrist that speaks English.

Also, take into account other factors on decision (e.g. Argentina is not currently living its brightest days).

Cheers


----------



## nandhijohn

Knowledge of how to provide effective emotional mental health care has become imperative worldwide...


----------

